# Finance and Accountant jobs in dubai



## zo2905 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi there, 
I have been going through the forum for quite a while and have found it really useful. 
I was wondering if any finance professional or accountants on the forum could give me any advice on how best to look out for a job. I am a qualified ACCA and any advice on the current job market in this industry will be well appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

zo2905 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been going through the forum for quite a while and have found it really useful.
> I was wondering if any finance professional or accountants on the forum could give me any advice on how best to look out for a job. I am a qualified ACCA and any advice on the current job market in this industry will be well appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


Is there not anything posted on the ICAEW website? I'm sure their forum would be much more use to you initially...

HTH


----------

